

Python 3.2 for iOS - sys_stdout
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/python-3.2-for-ios/id519319292?mt=8

======
peterhajas
I used Python, but recently discovered Pythonista for iOS. Far nicer looking
interface, plus it ships touch and layer libraries for graphics stuff.

~~~
mturmon
Pythonista looks nice, thanks for the tip. Some simple touch-based codes are
part of the app, ready to tinker with.

------
goostavos
Forgive the density of this question, but.. what exactly can you _do_ with
this? There is very little info both on the app's page, as well as the
author's webpage.

Can you, for instance, import os (or equivalent) and interact with the phone's
file system? Does the standard lib work, or some percentage of it?

Does anyone have any detailed information?

~~~
statictype
It gives you an interactive python shell on your iOS device. You can't access
the file system, because of the OS's sandboxing rules. The standard library
does work modulo any sandbox rules. You can, for example, write scripts that
use urllib to talk over a network and do some work.

------
gte910h
I keep seeing this on HN, and keep thinking "Finally, can write apps in
python", then it goes back to the same old python shell program and I'm a bit
saddened.

~~~
scorpion032
If you are interested in _that_ kind of thing, here you go:
<http://kivy.org/#home>

~~~
gte910h
I definitely am. That is neat.

Not quite "Python rubymotion" but still interesting.

------
starik36
How does work if Apple forbids managed runtimes to exist in iOS?

~~~
mikeash
They don't, they only forbid downloading and executing new code after
installation.

~~~
mrich
So could you download an extension python module and run it? If so, it should
be disallowed from the app store (going by Apple's rules).

~~~
takluyver
It seems there are ways:

[http://forums.pythonforios.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=405](http://forums.pythonforios.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=405)
[http://forums.pythonforios.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=453](http://forums.pythonforios.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=453)

Whether Apple haven't noticed yet, or are just turning a blind eye, I don't
know.

------
pav3l
How do people use these sort of things? I'm genuinely curious. It's not even
that fancy of a calc app, since you can't support numpy or plotting.

If someone could implement something similar to
<http://www.mathworks.com/mobile/> for Python, now that would be cool!

~~~
wodniok
[http://www.macstories.net/stories/automating-ios-how-
pythoni...](http://www.macstories.net/stories/automating-ios-how-pythonista-
changed-my-workflow/)

------
LarryDavid99
Sweet, I've got the 2.7 app and have been waiting for 3.2!

